# Welcome to The Fish Room



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally finished moving the tanks to the garage. Some tanks have finished cycling others are in the process. The room have 9 tanks. I will post more detailed pics once all the fishes are all moved.

1. 500+ gallons. Not really sure what the actual size is. If you go by normal calculation it is 560. But I was told that my measurements are the outside dimensions and bec of the overflow, the tank is never full anyways. So I will just go by 500+.
Current inhabitants: 1 black aro, 1 silver aro, 2 tinfoil barbs, 1 oscar, 3 flowerhorns, i giraffe cat, i niger cat, 1 highfin pictus, 2 chocolate raphael and 20 convicts (used to cycle tank)

2. 125 gallons. Just finished cycling, moving 1 fish a day. 
Current residents: 1 mono pbass, 1 highfin pictus
future residents: 1 super red manju aro, 4 it dats and some bichirs.

3. 125 gallons.
current residents: 1 taki taki catfish and 8 gulpers.

4. 90 gallons. most of the current residents will move inside once I get the SR aro out to tank #2.
current residents: 2 wild silver aros, 8 flagtail and one knifefish(not sure of name).

5. 90 gallons. Keeping the eels for henry while he tries to sell them.
Current residents: 3 electric eels

6. 20 gallons. Growout
current resident: baby electric eel.

7.20 gallons. Growout
current resident: bowfin

8. 20 gallons. Growout
current resident: 6 two spot snakeheads and 2 peacock snakehead.

9. 20 gallons.
current resident: lots of feeder fish.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice. I love fish rooms.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome. Just showed it to my wife and immediate roll-eyes. . Fishrooms are cool, but I love my cars too.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Awesome. Just showed it to my wife and immediate roll-eyes. ..


lol got the same response from my girlfriend haha

Nice setup Rich!!


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

This is total BS, I pay all the bills pay a live in Housekeeper and my wife only has to work 2 shifts a week and pays for nada and I get jack for a fish room even though I pay the mortgage on a 2000 sq. ' house.
woah that was a serious run on sentence, I "must" be choked.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey rich !
i didnt see any of the Emperor Snakeheads.. :'(


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice!

I didn't know those mastercraft shelves fit perfectly for tanks like that?
What sizes are they? 4foot or 6 foot? gallons? =) Thanks

And +3 here... only got rolled eyes!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

only see the arow, and red piranha.. and the snakehead in the small tank of the corner 'but i like your fish room!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Great looking fish room. Would love to see it oneday. btw do you still have your FRT and the clown knife and TSN I sold you?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice fish tank room .


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> And +3 here... only got rolled eyes!


Tell them these are the fishroom tanks. Still have 10 tanks inside the house. 265, 210, 200, 110, 76, 75, 60, 2x45 and a 29 gallon.



beN said:


> hey rich !
> i didnt see any of the Emperor Snakeheads.. :'(


they are in my bedroom tank.



snow said:


> Great looking fish room. Would love to see it oneday. btw do you still have your FRT and the clown knife and TSN I sold you?


Still have the big Frt and clownknife. Tsn died during last summer's heat wave.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This time I got bulging eyes! 19 tanks...wow! Do you have any place left to sleep?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I didn't know those mastercraft shelves fit perfectly for tanks like that?
> What sizes are they? 4foot or 6 foot? gallons? =) Thanks


I got the black stand from Lowe's across the border. They sell them seperately, so you can make your own dimensions. The one I have is 72" tall 60" wide and 30" depth.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Tsn died during last summer's heat wave.


ahh that's a shame.


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

pisces said:


> only see the arow, and red piranha.. and the snakehead in the small tank of the corner 'but i like your fish room!


No piranhas. Most fish are still inside the house. Moving them one at a time, so as not to shock the bioload.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

richbcca said:


> I got the black stand from Lowe's across the border. They sell them seperately, so you can make your own dimensions. The one I have is 72" tall 60" wide and 30" depth.


WOW... they look exactly like those mastercraft shelves!
VERY NICE!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very want to see ur big FRT and clown knife, when will u add all fishs to ur fish room , i guess without the " island pet unlimited" u are my next aquarium store best to view it!!! haha, if u dont mind!
My FRT almost 6" , and clown knife 15".....


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

gimlid said:


> This is total BS, I pay all the bills pay a live in Housekeeper and my wife only has to work 2 shifts a week and pays for nada and I get jack for a fish room even though I pay the mortgage on a 2000 sq. ' house.
> woah that was a serious run on sentence, I "must" be choked.


in that case you shouldnt need to ask, just do it.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Mferko said:


> in that case you shouldnt need to ask, just do it.


haha , yah. Easier to put an addition on to my house if I want the fish room, which is what I am doing. Cheaper than a divorce.
I will just have to be patient.


----------

